# mk4 Golf .. Some interior lights not working



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey guys,

I've been having some issues with my CCM and I'll be replacing it tomorrow. I know it controls the interior lights/windows/etc. but I didn't think it was part of the red lights in the heating/coollng/fan section beneath the stereo. Just that one row is no longer working. Would that be a fuse or possibly just the light has burnt out?

Thanks in advance.. :banghead:


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

I've got all the electrical nonsense fixed but that row is still out. I'm guessing that means it's just a bulb out?


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

Am I in the wrong forum here?


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

Everything else is working... Just the climate control panel as well as the round amber turn signals... They work when I put them on to change lanes and what not but shouldn't they be on always on a dim setting when my headlights are turned on?


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

Annoyed..


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

final bump.... I'm surprised no one has posted anything?


----------



## PrOxIMPURE (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey ScottyP I've got the same problem. Have you figured out what the problem was?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

Don't know if the original poster (ScottyP) ever got this working again. Sorry I didn't see your post sooner
PrOxIMPURE, here you go.


There is one bulb (for all three knobs) behind the center knob. Turn the knob to the straight up and down 12 o'clock position and pull the knob straight out. Wrap a soft cloth around the jaws of a pliers, that works the best. Pull the bulb out with a needle nose wrapped with a rubber band. The bulb is a sylvania 2721, available at most auto parts stores. You can also use a small piece of vacuum tubing to pull the bulb out. (pull straight out, don't twist it)


----------



## PrOxIMPURE (Aug 11, 2013)

77kafer said:


> Don't know if the original poster (ScottyP) ever got this working again. Sorry I didn't see your post sooner
> PrOxIMPURE, here you go.
> 
> 
> There is one bulb (for all three knobs) behind the center knob. Turn the knob to the straight up and down 12 o'clock position and pull the knob straight out. Wrap a soft cloth around the jaws of a pliers, that works the best. Pull the bulb out with a needle nose wrapped with a rubber band. The bulb is a sylvania 2721, available at most auto parts stores. You can also use a small piece of vacuum tubing to pull the bulb out. (pull straight out, don't twist it)


Thanks for the information ill try it out soon


----------



## osancheski (Nov 23, 2012)

PrOxIMPURE said:


> Thanks for the information ill try it out soon


Try taking your stereo out, keeping it plugged in and turn on your lights. I had this problem and I found out my interior lighting was shorting on my newly installed headunit.


----------

